# Specific abs exercises



## DolphinIQ (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello, Im Peter <br><br>Im a beginner bodybuilder, who's working on his abs. I have diabetes and Im using an insulin pump with an infusion set on the upper side of my butt-cheeks. It functions well, but doesnt allow me to do typical exercises for abs that require lying on my back, such as sit-ups, leg raises etc, as the set is put under too much pressure. I cannot take it off either. <br>Could you please recommend me an abs workout I can do at home and doesnt include exercises, that require me lying on my back and putting pressure on the set? My only equipment (aside from typical home items like chairs) are 2 dumbbells. Thanks


----------



## PFM (Aug 17, 2017)

Hanging legs raises, cable crunches come to mind, just so you know 'abs' are 99% diet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2017)

Planks would probably be sufficient. And any variation of.


----------



## Muffy (Aug 17, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Planks would probably be sufficient. And any variation of.



=====^^^^^this


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 18, 2017)

The kneeling crunch with the tricep push down rope.


----------



## DolphinIQ (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you for all your answers


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 18, 2017)

Sex in most positions where you are on top. It is great cardio too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2017)

It's just diet..I hardly even train them


----------

